# Unilateral Tongue or Lip swelling anyone?



## shaleah77 (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone know anything about this? Slight lip and tongue swelling. The tongue has gone away after a couple days. My lips have stayed...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, if it was the tongue only, I would say macroglossia which is often found in thyroid disease patients.

Add in the lips and I suspect an allergy. Have you eaten seafood or any known allergen to you?


----------



## shaleah77 (Aug 24, 2011)

Not allergic to anything except one type of bug bite (noseeum) and haven't been bitten, especially not near face. I just wake up with weird crap like this and I really don't know what to do with it.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

My tongue was swollen once due to an allergic reaction.


----------



## shaleah77 (Aug 24, 2011)

Allergic reactions involving facial swelling or angioedema are definitely the most typical cause of facial swelling, excluding trauma. Working in the veterinary field, we see angioedema on a regular basis. Unless bitten by an insect or other, on one side of the face, it generally will cause bilateral swelling. The reason I highly doubt this is due to allergic reaction is that I have not experienced such and that it involves my lip and tongue, both showing up a week or so apart on opposite sides. Noo lesion or bite wound. Nothing new otherwise.


----------

